# BB forum with ICC in Baltimore!!!



## vegas paul (Oct 27, 2009)

ATTENTION!!!

We have been invited to discuss the ICC Bulletin Board with ICC CEO and his staff in Baltimore - who's going to join me? I would like for all of us to attend and give our professional and polite suggestions/recommendations/critiques to the ICC powers that be. 

Here's what they sent me after several discussions via phone...

As part of ICC’s commitment to continually improvement, we would like to hear your feedback on the new Communities of Interest. To facilitate discussion we have set aside time at our Annual Conference for interested members to tell us what changes and improvements would recommend making to the COI’s. The Communities are built on a SharePoint platform, which has incredible potential for users to define an environment that is productive for the important networking that takes place.

Please join us for an open forum at:

2009 International Code Council Annual Conference and Code Development Hearing

Code Development Hearings

Communities of Interest Forum

November 1

Baltimore Convention Center

Room: 309

Time: 9:30

Dominic Sims, CBO

Chief Operating Officer

International Code Council

500 New Jersey Ave NW

Sixth Floor

Washington, DC 20001

888-422-7233 x5267

dsims@iccsafe.org


----------



## RJJ (Oct 27, 2009)

Re: BB forum with ICC in Baltimore!!!

Paul: Jp has a similar issue going. Seems that we have been dropped a few clicks from the Board, to fire side chat, to room 309! :roll:  I need to think on this! We are growing everyday an have pretty good stuff! 

Question on the floor is do we need them! Do we need multiple emails or conversations to get an ear. Last time I checked, we are the members.

I say, Just tell them to fix the mess they have created and maybe I'll visit. JMO!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 27, 2009)

Re: BB forum with ICC in Baltimore!!!

Paul,

How nice of them to give us "another" five day notice; only this time we must fly to Baltimore and meet with this guy at 9:30 A. M., *Sunday* morning?

Why do I get the feeling that I've been here before?

We appologize; however, the Bulletin Board will be shut down in five days; oops, I mean at 5:30 A.M. Sunday Morning.   

Inter-Committee Meeting:

We are receiving heat from these troublemakers on the our website bulletin board.  It appears that they have been airing our dirty laundry over the past year.  The problem is that many of them (with the execption of two old fools that call themselves "Uncle Bob" and "Construction Arbitrator") are respected Professionals, that may have some influence, and we are receiving inquiries and complaints from the Head Shed.  Also, we were told to "downsize" to meet budget.

What are we going to do to get rid of this problem?

Hey, Sims; We use Microsoft's "SharePoint" for our interoffice communications; and it's "free".  It's mostly good for force feeding information and restricting open debate.

Sounds good; but, they are also debating and critcing the codes; which is putting pressure on the codes committees.  How can we stop that?

Easy, change up the topics.  Instead of having all the code subjects as topics; we replace them with sections; we'll call "Communities"; like "Architectural Building Science", "Builders Contractors", "Green", "Engineering Building Science".

How is that going the help?

We'll restrict the Bulletin Board to Members Only.  We don't have any Architects, Builders, Contractors, and Engineers as paying members.

Your a genius!

Let's throw in a few code related topics like Electrical, Accessibilty, Fire, etc.; and then monitor the hell out of them; to make sure they don't get out of hand.

Mildred, "Sir, sorry to disturb your meeting; but, we are catching a lot flack on the New Bulletin Board".

Tell them to meet with me at the Baltimore Hearings at 9:30 A.M. Sunday morning.

Mildred, "But, Sir, that's only five days away"!?

Exactly, and don't forget to pop into the meeting  about 10 A.M., and remind me of my 10:30 A.M. tee time; and, call it an "urgent emergency meeting".

Oh, somebody tell the IT guys to dump the old BB and download the free stuff; and do it early Sunday morning before those troublemakers have time to organize; and don't allow any links to other BBs;

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/deta ... e710d44f42

Any other questions?

Good.


----------



## JBI (Oct 27, 2009)

Re: BB forum with ICC in Baltimore!!!

Rough week UB?


----------



## jpranch (Oct 27, 2009)

Re: BB forum with ICC in Baltimore!!!

UB, Thanks for the post. I have been emailing back & forth with the ICC for the last week & half on this issue. Look ladies & gents, I REALLY want to be at that meeting. But is is just not possible. I grew up in Maryland. Haven't seen my mom and dad in over a year. Haven't seen my brother and sister in 3 years. I have a nephew that I have never seen. Not to mention uncles, aunts, nieces, nephews, in laws, and yes even my mother in law. Actually I really love my mother in law. No jokes please! Well, maybe one or two?

I'am one of those "trouble makers" Uncle Bob mentioned. I really want to be there but my whole family has set up a dinner and more for me and my companions from Wyoming.

Sunday November 1st is the only day I can see them. So, family first. My Dad is 78 years old and in reasonability good health but you never know and I love and respect him more than you will ever know. I'm not passing on seeing him for ANY meeting.

Hope you all understand. I would just ask that if any of you that are able to attend would give me a up-date.

Thanks, JP

Post Script: Paul, Thanks for the post. I tell you this, after what all has happened I don't think that I can trust the icc? Once burned twice shy. And to repeat a preivious post, "if the icc does not pull their heads out of the dark by the spring of 2010 I WILL petition the Wyoming Council of Building Officials to resign all association with the icc". This would mean no chapter in the entire state. I talked to my Code Official today about this. (He has been out the last 2 weeks) He supports this position. Want to take bets? Which will be the first entire state to suceed? Time will tell.


----------

